# Logitech G15 apps for the LCD



## IceTigerV (Mar 18, 2010)

Anybody know of any for FA?


----------



## Rhetorica (Mar 18, 2010)

From what I can tell, there aren't many G15 apps, although a fair number of programs have G15 support built in. Most of the dedicated utilities for it just monitor hardware and OS statistics, not net stuff.

(protip: it's a keyboard, not a smartphone.)


----------



## IceTigerV (Mar 18, 2010)

I know it's not a smartphone. Just checking to see if anybody had or knew of an app for furry related stuff. Like a furry news RSS feed.


----------



## Runefox (Mar 18, 2010)

Well, what would you be looking for in an RSS feed? I know the FA mainsite doesn't have anything like that right now, though I can see it being a rather useful addition.


----------



## Rhetorica (Mar 18, 2010)

I did notice that G15mods has one called LoadBMP (toward the bottom), which could be used by something else to do the dirty work. It wouldn't take too long to write.


----------

